# yo-zuri hybrid purple smoke 30lb as leader?



## Z (Sep 22, 2014)

I received yo-zuri hybrid purple smoke 30lb as a gift. :birthday2

I never use line this high test, typically i use 20lb power pro with 15lb (or is it 20?) seaguar as leader.

I don't think i'll use the yo-zuri for the spool...I already have some suffix 832 waiting to be spooled. 

thoughts on using this flouro nylon hybrid as leader? 

thanks!


----------

